# looking for this weekend check in august 19 [Southern CA]



## haras (Aug 15, 2016)

looking for a getaway this weekend starting friday the 19th or saturday the 20th.  would love rancho mirage or san diego.  must be 1 bedroom minimum although would love 2 bedroom.  carlsbad would be okay too.  must have pool.  I have lots of kids.  palm springs is also ok.  prefer higher end resort.


----------



## haras (Aug 18, 2016)

*Rented a week via tug*

No longer need.  Love this forum!


----------

